# Severe sickness in cats caused by Daffodils



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Please can somebody tell me exactly how toxic Daffodils can be to a cat if they were to eat one ?

Could they become seriously ill ?

I'm really worrying over this


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you spoken to the vet? You really need to see the vet if they have eaten one and are sick. Daffodils are poisonous to cats, you're right to worry. Time is important, if you are sure they ate it and are ill, don't delay.


----------



## Scoob (Jan 6, 2009)

One of my cats was recently poisoned by a Yucca plant that we had in our house, it took a lot of investigations on our part to work out what was causing her severe sickness and diarrhoea but once we worked it out and removed the plant things improved in a matter of a day. 

If your cat has eaten a daffodil and is being sick then things should pass through the system quite quickly. If they are being sick on a regular basis go to the vets and they should give an anti-sickness jab which normally lasts about 24 hours. This is what ours had and, with the plant gone, 24 hours was all it took to make a dramatic difference to her sickness.

Obviously it would be common sense to suggest removing the rest of the daffodils if they're in your house!!

Hope your furry friend is feeling better soon.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I would still urge you to see a vet. Without knowing the extent of ingestion it would not be safe to assume that s/he will recover alone. Many plants from bulbs are so toxic to cats that very little can be fatal. I don't say this to frighten you, I very much hope this is not the case and it was all sicked up, but I would not take any chances.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree see your vet. Bulbs can be extremely toxic to both cats and dogs.


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you for your posts.

I'm sorry, I didn't quite explain myself. I was in a major panic yesterday thinking I had done something terribly wrong.

My kitten recently had to be put down (two weeks ago), due to a Tumour. He became extremely Jaundice and his organs were failing and became very weak, eventually stopped eating. I noticed he started to become alittle unwell May/June last year. He started to lose weight from then onwards.

The other night I started having these terrible thoughts, because I could remember him trying to eat a Daffodil May/June of last year and because of this, I thought that could have been the cause for his Tumour. I was in a mess, panicking and crying, thinking it was all my fault, as I didn't realise Daffodils were toxic until the other day !! (Stupid I know).

I called my Vet yesterday, but he reasurred me that I did nothing wrong to have caused his illness, unfortunately it was just one of those horrible things that can happen in life. He told me I was beating myself up and that it was nothing to do with Daffodils.

He was put down 2 weeks yesterday and many things were going through my mind. I started to feel terribly guilty taking him in to be put to sleep. But, the Vet reassured me that I did the very best for him, as not even surgery could have saved his life. There was nothing anybody could do.

Anyway,.. at least I've found out something good about that panic, as I now know Daffodils are toxic.

Thanks so much for replying to me. x


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Scoob said:


> One of my cats was recently poisoned by a Yucca plant that we had in our house, it took a lot of investigations on our part to work out what was causing her severe sickness and diarrhoea but once we worked it out and removed the plant things improved in a matter of a day.
> 
> If your cat has eaten a daffodil and is being sick then things should pass through the system quite quickly. If they are being sick on a regular basis go to the vets and they should give an anti-sickness jab which normally lasts about 24 hours. This is what ours had and, with the plant gone, 24 hours was all it took to make a dramatic difference to her sickness.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but really you should go to your vets. Dafodils as well as other bulb plants are very toxic to cats and can cause renal failure depending on the cat. I would suggest you go to your vets immediately and speak to them. They may want to do some blood tests to test the kidneys and be sure they are functioning properly. Don't wait around. Different animals react differently no one should ever assume their cat is like anyone else's and that they will be ok, just because another animal was. To suggest this would be negligent and a little naive. You have no idea what sort of history this cat has.

Katie even if your cat works out to be ok this minute or tomorrow. It's possible the toxins of the plant have affected your kitty's kidneys and liver. Please go get some blood tests, it's similar to an allergy, the first time you might be ok the next time could be worse. 

I'm very sorry to hear about your little one that passed. I don't know the situation but it is possible the daffodil may have impaired his system so that when he needed it to be strong it wasn't able to be.


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

If I had known Daffodils were toxic back then, I most definately wouldn't have hesitated and I would have taken him straight to the Vet.

He had no immediate signs of sickness, infact he was never sick, but he always seemed to have a problem with his bowels.

Do you think the Daffodils could have been the cause of his Tumour ?



animalia said:


> I'm sorry but really you should go to your vets. Dafodils as well as other bulb plants are very toxic to cats and can cause renal failure depending on the cat. I would suggest you go to your vets immediately and speak to them. They may want to do some blood tests to test the kidneys and be sure they are functioning properly. Don't wait around. Different animals react differently no one should ever assume their cat is like anyone else's and that they will be ok, just because another animal was. To suggest this would be negligent and a little naive. You have no idea what sort of history this cat has.
> 
> Katie even if your cat works out to be ok this minute or tomorrow. It's possible the toxins of the plant have affected your kitty's kidneys and liver. Please go get some blood tests, it's similar to an allergy, the first time you might be ok the next time could be worse.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your little one that passed. I don't know the situation but it is possible the daffodil may have impaired his system so that when he needed it to be strong it wasn't able to be.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

''I'm very sorry to hear about your little one that passed. I don't know the situation but it is possible the daffodil may have impaired his system so that when he needed it to be strong it wasn't able to be.'' quote


I really don't think that's a fair thing to say after the fact. If the vet has already said that the daffodil last June did not effect his illness, it's unfair to say something that could make her grief worse now.

Katy, I am very sorry about your loss. PTS is very hard on us as owners, it can be shattering when you realise you can't help them. Put your faith in what your vet said, you did everything you could.

Daffodils can't cause tumours, and poisoning effects them soon after ingestion.


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Alittle confused by your message, I must have missed the last paragraph. So you are saying that it could have been a possibility.
:crying:



animalia said:


> I'm sorry but really you should go to your vets. Dafodils as well as other bulb plants are very toxic to cats and can cause renal failure depending on the cat. I would suggest you go to your vets immediately and speak to them. They may want to do some blood tests to test the kidneys and be sure they are functioning properly. Don't wait around. Different animals react differently no one should ever assume their cat is like anyone else's and that they will be ok, just because another animal was. To suggest this would be negligent and a little naive. You have no idea what sort of history this cat has.
> 
> Katie even if your cat works out to be ok this minute or tomorrow. It's possible the toxins of the plant have affected your kitty's kidneys and liver. Please go get some blood tests, it's similar to an allergy, the first time you might be ok the next time could be worse.
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your little one that passed. I don't know the situation but it is possible the daffodil may have impaired his system so that when he needed it to be strong it wasn't able to be.


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Daffodils can't cause tumours, and poisoning effects them soon after ingestion.


Thank you Leah. I hope Daffodils are unable to cause Tumours in the long run. He had never vomited in his life despite becoming extremely ill due to the Tumour.


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just can't stop crying now, what have I done ?:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> ''I'm very sorry to hear about your little one that passed. I don't know the situation but it is possible the daffodil may have impaired his system so that when he needed it to be strong it wasn't able to be.'' quote
> 
> I really don't think that's a fair thing to say after the fact. If the vet has already said that the daffodil last June did not effect his illness, it's unfair to say something that could make her grief worse now.
> 
> ...


Some vets aren't actually aware of the new finds of renal attacks from toxins and their long term scars. Not all vets do their continued learning and many aren't up to date with the known toxins of plants. I've met a few that had no idea that poinsettias were poisonous.

I'm sorry that Katy has gone through such a horrible loss. But I'm not going to candy coat things and make light of details that could prove to be helpful not only to her but to other readers on this site. There is no way to know if the daffodils were the culprit of her kitten's illness, but they could have been a factor. The effects of toxins in a cats body can scar the liver and ####neys for life. If these organs are subject to this and are weakened they can no longer support the body correctly to help ward off illness, filter out toxins and suppress tumor growth.

I've taken this conversation with myself and Katy privately so that no one else can misunderstand or be offended by my frankness. I only speak as I would wish to be spoken to. I wouldn't want someone to withhold important information about something just because I lost a loved one. What happened to her poor kitten was not her fault and she deserves to know information and facts regarding the matter to keep her loved ones safe in future. Take it as you will. I meant absolutely no harm and have the utmost respect for her and her loss. Dealing with death on a daily basis I do not take to it lightly being told that I'm heartless or unfair. I know how important it is to know why sometimes.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear this  i know daffodils are toxic to chinchilla's


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Could it have caused a Tumour ?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I really don't know sorry 
but i found this if it's any help to you 
Daffodil toxicosis in an adult cat


----------



## katie76 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link Kim.

Animalia - Please can you tell me if these toxins could cause a Tumour ?

I feel faint and sick by the thought of all this. I could have prevented this from happening.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

katie76 said:


> Thanks for the link Kim.
> 
> Animalia - Please can you tell me if these toxins could cause a Tumour ?
> 
> I feel faint and sick by the thought of all this. I could have prevented this from happening.


No they cannot directly cause a tumor. They only lower the immune system so that the cancer cells that were already present can grow faster. He would have become ill either way, he just became ill faster and probably suffered less than if it had grown slowly with out you knowing and him going through horrible times and testing. I am so sorry. But it is not your fault hun, if anything the daffodil reduced his suffering. You are a brilliant mummy for being so interested in what's best for your little ones. Bless you and all the best with your studies. One day you will come to find him again over the rainbow bridge.

R.I.P. little Anouska


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My Hubby is very knowledgeable on flowers and he thinks that Daffodils are not Carcinogenic.. so that's the thought here .. do you think it could be something else  please don't blame yourself it's probably absolutely nothing you have done hugs to you xxxx


----------

